# CAI, why cut the wheel well?



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

hey guys, i was looking through ebay as usual, and i noticed them selling hoodscoops for pretty cheap, (roughly $50 shipped). My question is why don't more people use a hood scoop with a WAI to make it a CAI, and why do they cut into the wheel well? Also, doesn't a hood scoop look cooler as well?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.....if i was to go hood scoop, i'd get a WAI, build a shroud to go around it out of plexiglass, fiberglass, metal etc, and create a RAMair intake  BUUUT, i live in New Hampshire, snow would make that a problem.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

answer is that a CAI going through the bumper has a longer tube, and the longer air column helps make more power...

I've been planning to do a hood scoop type CAI for my friend's civic, but after looking through the plans, the long tube CAI seems like less of a headache.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

cutting up the wheel well seems less painful for you than cutting up your hood (just imagine that saw cutting up your baby's sheetmetal) and having it in the wheel well is more inconspicuous than having it out loud in the hood (for sleepers though)
water is not a problem if you want to make a hood scoop intake,just add a water bypass valve and your set...but as slayer2003 mentioned, snow would really be a problem by clogging it all up.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

nah... you'd have the box extend below the filter, making a catch-all for all that snow... i'd already designed one with a catchall for water, plus optional venting for when you need to close up the hood scoop... finally gave up when I realized there wouldn't be as much power as with a long tube... but it WOULD be nice.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

......if only the CAI weren't so long, and still somehow got cold air, it would make more power


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

Why not connect the air conditioning to the "CAI" ???
:balls: :wtf:


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Playa123 said:


> *Why not connect the air conditioning to the "CAI" ???
> :balls: :wtf:
> 
> *


heh, try it


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Ford already does! The latest model Lighning pickup uses the A/C as an aftercooler of sorts.I didn't believe it until I saw it for myself.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

but you lose so much power with the ac on it seems.
i been lookin around for a nice hood scoop.
do they usually come with valves to close it up though?


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

exactly.. if you want that.. get a CO2 sprayer.. and spray it in your intake... super cold.. just like NOS.. only.. its not nos.. and doesnt boost HP.. only decreases temp.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

would you spray before the filter and just hope most of the cold air goes in or spray before the 02 censor???
would it be noticeable?
would it be as good/better than CAI
would it be worth it for the price of C02?


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

what the.. f.... theres no o2 sensor in the intake... its only in the exhaust, they have the temperature sensor, but i think all cai's dont use them... i dont think it would be noticeable.. not in the pants... maybe on the dyno, it may go up a few hp.. cause it will be cold as shit.. you would spray after the maf..


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

i had an idea once... make a longpipe CAI, and take a silicone tube, and tightly coil it around the CAI pipe, then run it out to the wheel fender or something, and attach the other end to a solenoid. you could then run it to a pressurized bottle of CO2, and when activated by way of the solenoid, it would push extremely cold air through the piping, and around the CAI, supercooling the air entering the intake. it would then just vent out the fenderwall, looking much like a nitrous purge kit or something. 
i dunno, i think too much
or maybe i just have too much free time


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

my bad. i suck.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

-how does that a/c with the lightning work? wats after cooler?. and plus. 
i thught of that a/c to intake thingy too but my friends integra ls. is kwik and he's stick and when he has a/c omg. my auto b13 can hang with him hah' it lags the motor soo much. kause its another pully turning.. compresser and shht.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

well considering the new lightning has 500hp, 15 hp isnt much. supposedly this A/C aftercooler thing adds 50 hp, minus the 15 used to spin the A/C, so that leaves an extra 35 HP added due to the A/C cooler. i dont think the effects would be the same on such a small motor, like a 1.6 or 2.0 that everyone is talkin about here, if anything it would just even it out, if that. the lightning is also supercharged, where as our cars are N/A, which probably also makes a difference


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

LMAO.. you guys are fucking halarious.. i love it.... and there is way to much math for me on this post.. first of all.. use the term Nitros, Juice, the Shot, CO2, but what ever you do.. dont call it nos again.. or ill kick your ass.. lol... well.. the "N"tercooler is a good idea for the radiator.. if your in a hot part of the US(or world) other wise.. its useless.. and you might as well just use a shot of nitros in the air intake.. they make filters with the nozle in it.. but your pretty much just doin nitros anyways.. and the lightning.. yeah.. umm.. has 4 more cylinders.. and they are much much bigger.. so um.. lets leave the gas hogs outta this what do ya say.. ? Travis


----------

